# Carpet Under Stair Treads!



## TxHomeowner (Jul 17, 2016)

For years we have experienced a spongy feeling when walking up and down our interior stairs.  One of the wood treads split and to our amazement we found Berber carpet complete with pad.  I will forego the back story.  Of course, the broken tread must be replaced but now we are considering renovating the entire stairs.  Just knowing there is carpet underneath the treads and risers really ticks me off!  We always wondered way the stairs damaged so easily.

Your opinion please.  Given we can afford the cost, should we have the treads, risers, carpet and pad removed then have new treads and risers properly installed?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 18, 2016)

Well there is no point in replacing it the way it was, I would remove it all back to base material and make decisions from there.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 18, 2016)

Previous owners must of had a bunch of kids.  I'll bet the stairs were quiet.  I would also suggest that you explore what's under the carpet...maybe nice oak treads and risers?


----------



## TxHomeowner (Jul 18, 2016)

beachguy005 said:


> Previous owners must of had a bunch of kids.  I'll bet the stairs were quiet.  I would also suggest that you explore what's under the carpet...maybe nice oak treads and risers?



No previous owners. The wood tread and risers were installed while we were at work.  The base stairs are underneath the carpet and pad.  We feel like idiots for having been taken to the cleaners.:hide:


----------



## nealtw (Jul 18, 2016)

TxHomeowner said:


> No previous owners. The wood tread and risers were installed while we were at work.  The base stairs are underneath the carpet and pad.  We feel like idiots for having been taken to the cleaners.:hide:



Ouch.............


----------



## TxHomeowner (Jul 19, 2016)

I contacted the original stairs builder.  During our conversation was told he used a combination of nails and deck screws.  Since I do not know where any fasteners are located I'm thinking it best to split the treads on the horizontal.

What is your opinion and what are the best tools to use for the job?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 19, 2016)

Usually the treads go on last so a flat bar under the tread and pry it up, is where I would start.


----------



## TxHomeowner (Jul 19, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Usually the treads go on last so a flat bar under the tread and pry it up, is where I would start.


I'm concerned about the deck screws.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 19, 2016)

TxHomeowner said:


> I'm concerned about the deck screws.  Thanks for your help.



The original builder or the guy that put in the hard wood?
If the hard wood was screwed down you will be able to see plugs covering the screws, drill thru the plugs and unscrew.


----------



## TxHomeowner (Jul 19, 2016)

nealtw said:


> The original builder or the guy that put in the hard wood?
> If the hard wood was screwed down you will be able to see plugs covering the screws, drill thru the plugs and unscrew.


He put so much poly till you cannot locate the plugs..  The carpendar from hell.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 19, 2016)

You get down to rip and tare, what ever works.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 19, 2016)

So you have the basic stairs, which may be unfinished, then a padding and carpet, and then a hardwood tread and riser. Careful scrutiny will tell you where the screws are. It's unlikely that the fill material was a PERFECT match. Just chip it out and remove the screws. It actually doesn't matter if you aren't keeping the treads; you could rip them out any way you choose and just throw them in the trash. What are you going to do when you reach the carpet? Keep it or replace it?


----------



## TxHomeowner (Jul 20, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> So you have the basic stairs, which may be unfinished, then a padding and carpet, and then a hardwood tread and riser. Careful scrutiny will tell you where the screws are. It's unlikely that the fill material was a PERFECT match. Just chip it out and remove the screws. It actually doesn't matter if you aren't keeping the treads; you could rip them out any way you choose and just throw them in the trash. What are you going to do when you reach the carpet? Keep it or replace it?


Option 1.  Replace everything with either the same engineered wood flooring as our living room with matching stair parts and new risers.  

Option 2. Replace everything with new unfinished new treads and risers.  Paint or stain to match living room floor. 

Option 3. As a last resort, if all of the aforementioned options are far too expensive, sadly, the current treads will be resecured with the appropriate screws then all surface defects repaired and painted.

Work will be done by prequalified professionals.

Thank you


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 20, 2016)

Disassembling the tred that originally brought you here should tell the story.

What is puzzling, is why the carpet and pad were added.

Were the stringers cut wrong and the carpet and pad were added to obtain the required equity in riser height.

Is this stairway free standing or is there an enclosed space under it?


----------



## TxHomeowner (Jul 20, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Disassembling the tred that originally brought you here should tell the story.
> 
> What is puzzling, is why the carpet and pad were added.
> 
> ...



Enclosed originally carpeted stairway.  Con man carpenter installed and painted the treads and risers.  No access from beneath.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 20, 2016)

Which would create an imbalance in the risers, not over the entire run, just the upper and lower.

I would think option #1 will be more aesthetically satisfying, as well as compliant.


----------



## TxHomeowner (Jul 20, 2016)

Awaiting quote from flooring store.


----------

